# 10 things I would like to see from GWS



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

Here is a list of reasonable things I would like to see Gamesworkshop do with WH40K in the near/far future, I would like to get a sense if anyone feels the same way I do about these things: 

1: Adeptus Mechanicus Codex/army 

2: Witch hunters/Demon hunters/Xeno hunters codex's integrated into a single codex, "The Inquisition". (Imagine the Inquisitorial wargear/henchmen possibilities!)

3: More solid guidelines in future rulebook editions.

4: A new REAL Blood Angels codex.

5: The Nerfing of Necrons in their next codex. 

6: Plastic Inquisitors and plastic henchmen. (Imagine the conversion possibilities?)

7: Get the Adeptus Arbites involved in the game. (Anywhere/anyway is fine by me)

8: More readily available/updated Imperial Guard regiments to choose from. 

9: New Dark Eldar codex/models/units. 

10: Plastic Kasrkins/Stormtroopers.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i think they are reasonable and i cant see you been disappointed on many of them.

i would add
Codex chaos legions and supporting miniatures
miniatures for all current codex options including all weapons.
more original rules and models for things never seen before
Codex demiurg
Knighthood for Jes Goodwin for services to man kind


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> i think they are reasonable and i cant see you been disappointed on many of them.
> 
> i would add
> Codex chaos legions and supporting miniatures
> ...



Yeah I would also like to see the 4 Chaos splinter chapters; Emperors children, World Eaters, Thousand sons, and Death Guard to have their own codex's as well. Along with updated mini's.


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

Nerfing necrons? A bit harsh. They need revisiting true but nerfing? We'll just ignore the latest batch of SM models with 2/3 saves and various psyker powers shall we?

Sorry, not going to start a nerf arguement here. but i woudl saythat, rather than "nerf" the necron, their new codex will hopefully mke it a more enjoyable army to play.

Anyway....

I too woudl love to see a chaos legions codex. Plastic Obliterators and Raptors woudl be high on my list as well.

More plastic necron models woudl be nice, but i am guessing they will do a re-launch when the new codex comes out sometime int he next year or so (apparently)


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

most of the stuff sounds reasonable, but i dont see the arbites doing anything more then being mentioned in a Inquistion codex. th egaurd thing would be awesome, if they mad plastic valhallins or tallerans (may have misspelled both), that would make me start a gaurd army.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

1: support for specialist games
2: support for specialist games
3: support for specialist games
4: support for specialist games
5: support for specialist games
6: support for specialist games
7: support for specialist games
8: support for specialist games
9: support for specialist games
10: FAQ's that actually answer frequently asked questions, not retard questions GW thinks exist.


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

Treewizard648 said:


> [..]
> 
> 5: The *UN*Nerfing of Necrons in their next codex.
> 
> [..]


I corrected you ... Thanks :so_happy:
 :laugh:

Honestly:
Necrons got a serious punch in their metal face from my point of view with the latest Edition... the absolute Nemisis is CC ... 
But I am starting an argument here ... so sorry.

But please stay serious. Necrons are anything but overpowered or need a nerf for heavens sake ... they need a workover balancing them back into the actual edition.


----------



## Rye (Sep 22, 2009)

I second the plastic Kasrkin _and_ Stormtroopers, and the Mechanicus army, and add:

-Plastic kits for other IG vehicles (Hydra, Manticore, Colossus, Griffin, etc)
-Updated plastic IG Rough Riders
-More variety in the upcoming Tyranid codex
-Some sort of revision making Stormies less useless, even if it's only to make them cheaper
-Some more plastic terrain kits
-A Space Wolves FAQ


----------



## Dark Assassin101 (Jul 3, 2009)

deathwing terminator squads


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

I only want 1 thing: updated codexs and models for all the old armys that are not 5th ed.


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

a special weapons squad boxset for the IG, like the heavy weapons one, only with special weapons!

Plastic Ogryns

Kasrkins that are worth the points, come on they cost the same as a marine but with worse stats and less range on their guns.


Removing Veterans as a squad and turning them into an upgrade option for ALL guard units, obviously with a fair pts cost- 10pts for a guardsmen squad, 20pts for a heavy weapons squad ect.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Updated Codexes
Bjorn Fell-hand
Inquisition
Plastic Avatar
Thunderwolfs
New Wolves (curent ones are old)
Chaos Legion
Another planetwide campaign (Medusa V was awesome)
Stormtroopers and Psyker Battle squad


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Nerf the Necron Codex? They're bad enough as it is.

I'd rather not see an Inquisition codex, the GK don't need to be watered down and become even less special 

And Arbites? The Police? I've never understood why people think planetary _police_ should be introduced to Galactic warfare. Why not get the PDF in while you're at it...

I'd like them to keep up the momentum they have with the updates, an increase in speed wouldn't be refused.

Legions codex would be lovely.

Mustn't grumble really


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Some people say Necrons are too strong, some say they are too weak. Its all about the quality of the player you're facing. An experienced player is unbreakable with Necrons, where a new player is still learning the ropes. Why don't we nerf DE instead? They are far more destructive in the hands of a skilled general. Or Tau? Quite powerful if you use them right. Sisters of Battle? For someone who uses them right, they are unstoppable.

Its not that the enemy army is too powerful. Its simply differences in experience levels. Keep facing your necron friend and examine your battles; _"You learn a thousand times more through defeat than victory"_- Sun Tzu

As for what I want, how about some plastak Immortals and Pariahs? Flayed Ones aren't so hard on the wallet, but they couldn't hurt either. Maybe plastic lords? I don't know about that one though. Something about a metal HQ makes him feel more powerful, maybe because he's heavier or cold when you pick him up. Plus, having free right with WYSIWYG with some Greenstuff is good, something they'll make unnecessary if they use plastic- They'll put the wargear on the sprues. That could be a good thing though, to make it easier to tell whats what.


----------



## bakoren (Nov 16, 2009)

Dagmire said:


> I only want 1 thing: updated codexs and models for all the old armys that are not 5th ed.


I agree with that, mostly to rid the world of metal models. I know as long as profit is in it, it isn't happening. But Still. I want to actually be able to use some models without dropping heavy dough.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

i would love to see chaos legion codexes 
no more metal and models for the chaos primachs


----------



## vista101 (May 15, 2009)

I tottaly agree with you, exept I couldent care less about the blood angles codex!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

1. Playtesting and balanced books. Please stop smoking a huge bowl before the writing staff meeting, and implimenting said pipe dreams in books. Codex: Imperial Guard and Codex: Space Wolves are ridiculous, and development like that makes 40k suck. I understand you need a product line where you sell 12 year olds a new army every three months, but you don't need to destroy the game to do that. If you make good models, which isn't an issue, people will still buy a new army every three months... they don't have to just be _better_ for no god damned reason beyond turning a profit. Sounds crazy, I know, but it kills the game. Similarly, can we stop the whole key characters thing in 40k, please? Named characters should be for special occasions, and not what shapes an army. When someone asks what army you have, the answer shouldn't be "Salamanders" and get the immediate reaction of "oh, that means Vulkan and some douchebags"-- it should mean "Oh, that means Space Marines," and it should fall to the player to make them characterful. More importantly, nobody liked Herohammer, let's not have 5th Edition 40k be the 40k Herohammer edition more than it already is.

2. Stop being retarded businesspeople. Either somebody is embezzling an absurd amount of money from GW, or they're just the worst company ever. This sort of is a continuation of point number one, but let's look at any random toy company. Now, companies that make action figures pay licensing and whatnot, so their development costs are actually comparable. But they sell you an assembled, painted piece of plastic that's actually more plastic than what you get in an average GW box for six bucks. And they turn a profit. So... GW, which is it? Incompetence or embezzlement?

3. Don't get everybody together in your stores and have them yell "Waaagh!". It's lame. So lame, in fact, that I have heard a gay person say, "Wow, that's really gay." When you have a group using its own title as a derogative when told about what you do in your store, it might be time to change what you're doing.

4. On the same note as cutting the whole "Waaagh!" thing out, you might try killing the hard sales thing. Now, I don't have much experience with that sort of thing myself, but it pisses people off, and it doesn't actually sell anything more. 

5. You know, if you guys sold soap with an aquila stamped on it, you'd have a cleaner group of people in your stores, right? One of the reasons gamers are frowned upon is because they're stereotypically filthy. 

6. Even though I mention selling The Emperor's Brand Soap in all seriousness, stop insulting your customers' intelligence. Your 'new and improved' brushes are the same drek you've been making for years with a different handle on them, and the $5 Dixie cup you guys are selling as a water pot is just shameful. 

7. If you're going to call it a hobby, please take the time to make decent hobby product. Your paints suck ass, GW, and serious painters don't use them. The washes are ok, and if you cut them with water, the foundation range is acceptable. But the main paint range is garbage. Oh, and the $20 pin vice? You guys know you can get those for $2 at the hardware store, right? GW, if you want to package a tool for $20, please include a voucher for a hooker with it.

8. White Dwarf needs to die. It was great once upon a time-- there was something in it for everyone-- new published rules, painting tips, gaming ideas, etc. Now, GW, you're charging $10 a copy for a magazine that's nothing more than one gigantic advertisement-- there's no content in it anymore. Just three "battle reports" of games that weren't played, and pictures of new minis that we've all seen online. Either fix the magazine, or stop printing it. 

9. Quality control. I don't know if you've noticed, but you may have morons working your quality control these days, GW-- new casting technology isn't better if it produces miscasts. Or, it's not if you just say, "Eh, fuck it-- let's package the miscast sprues anyway, and maybe some chode will buy another box to replace the bad parts." Either way, it's unacceptable. I'm getting sick of opening a box of new product-- something that should be its first casting run-- and seeing that there are pieces on the sprue that are badly warped or even not entirely there.

10. Give up the family friendly image. It's ridiculous. Warhammer 40,000 is the game GW markets to kids, and it's so far from appropriate for the age range they try to sell it to that it's not even funny. Tell the concerned parents to fuck off, put the boobs back on the daemonettes, make the bloodletters look like classical devils, and stop worrying about how inappropriate your product is. You could even get a liqour license, and sell beer in your stores. Bugman's is popular, right? Set up tables and let people buy a pint and play Warhammer in the store, and you'll turn a profit purely in brew sales.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

As for what I want said:


> Look how ugly the SM commander got when he went to plastic. I say metal HQ all the way.
> 
> I just want updates on everything for the love of fuck. Bring all the armies in 40k into 5th. That should be job No.1, and the SM chapter books can take a nutsniffing back seat.


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

1:Update as many armies as you can.

2:Support for specialist games would be awesome,as the only reason I don't play Epic of Battlefleet Gothic is that nobody plays them bar 2 guys I came across once.

3:I'm not entirely begging for the removal of metal,but do away with teh HUUGE metal kits.(I'm looking at you,Penitent Engine)

4:Less marines,please(and this is coming from a marine player)

5:Give a certain Mr.Goodwin more stuff to do.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

1. Keep Feel no Pain the fuck away from Necrons
2. New Deldar dex, this is needed more than anything else
3. New Necrons Dex
4. Plastic Hive Tyrant
5. Battleforce + more plastics for Daemons
6. uhm.. oh!



> I just want updates on everything for the love of fuck. Bring all the armies in 40k into 5th. That should be job No.1, and the SM chapter books can take a nutsniffing back seat.


Touche! Im not the first and to hell will be the last, but this constant fetish of SM chapters is a joke, get Blood Angels ( I dont care if ive put ''Anguls''! ) over and done with to appease the masses of middle-aged men that support them and start giving Xenos some love!


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Dagmire said:


> I only want 1 thing: updated codexs and models for all the old armys that are not 5th ed.


You do realise that then they would have to release 6th edition, and the cycle of pain starts once again?


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

1. Consistently update all the Codices BEFORE the next edition, hopefully within a short timeframe
2. More plastic kits, for any of the races I mean its not really that hard, I personally think the only models that should be metal are SC and maybe some HQ choices
3. Give actual deals or bargains or maybe even coupons for the store, currently so far I have never seen GW ever have sales or anything that helps cut some of the outrageous prices they have on some of their kits/models, the cost is a major deterrent imo.
4. Stop focussing so much on SM, they're not the only race out there and a lot of other armies could really use some real devoted attention, I'm surprised that GW hasn't just gone off and removed the other races and put the only codices on the market with Spehss Mehreens.
5. Only one thing I can think of left is tied in with #3, better or at least fair prices on some of the kits/models. For example, 5 Termies is worth 55.00! It really doesn't make sense, I know its probably because there are less Termies bought for an army but it doesn't compensate for the fact that your paying an insane amount of money for it. Even certain kits like the IG box is lame, its essentially the same sprue cut in half for more than with the old 20 man box. This is the one main thing that really ticks me off and definitely one thing GW has to change


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

Sebi said:


> I corrected you ... Thanks :so_happy:
> :laugh:
> 
> Honestly:
> ...



No you did not correct me, you heard me right. 

I was playing against Necrons with my Tau and I know I was doing everything right, I must have put out about four or five dozen accurate pulse rifle volleys and they kept coming till they cut me because of the "We'll be back!" rule. This rule must be liquidated.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

The Son of Horus said:


> A whole lot of stuff


Purely brilliant. +rep.

Treewizard:
Single out and destroy his Lord. They give you those Markerlight Drones for a reason. With his WBB crippled, hit him with instant kill weapons. Necrons are tough for Tau to deal with, because their durability outlasts most of your guns.


----------



## Geomancer56 (Oct 21, 2009)

I have to agree with The Son of Horus. Alot of what you said was true. If you read half the fluff, this is surely not a kid game (wazdakka is an orc biker boss on crystal meth!) And with the codex's being made they way they've been, it's definately been "hey, look at how powerful you can make this army, buy it!" not a book that's been thought out, balanced and unique in it's own way. And I agree with that you shouldn't HAVE to take a high priced named character to build your army a certain way. They should go back to how a lot of the old codex's worked with the list options.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Two things:
1) A proper rulebook. A book that has all the game rules and the different codex rules and no fluff.
2) A separate fluff book.

But this isn't gonna happen cause then we wouldn't have to pay $40 per codex.


----------



## Raptors8th (Jul 3, 2009)

Treewizard648 said:


> I was playing against Necrons with my Tau


There's your problem. Necrons are perfect against Tau for 2 reasons:

1. Tau are (supposedly, more on this later) shooty. Necrons are designed to shrug off shooting. If you get them in an assault however they'll lose because of their low I and typically rout, where this low I causes them to get SAd, which they can't come back from.

2. The bane of crons is the assault, for the reasons explained above. However, what's the one army that's shittier in CC than them? Tau. Voila, cron victory.

Now back to that little quip about Tau being "shooty." I personally think that their shoooting isn't that good, because they missed out on all of the great guns everyone else can get, namely the ord. pie plates. You can take one S6 AP4 blast from a Hammmerhead, which won't insta-kill anything but but guardsmen (so everyone still gets FNP/WBB) and doesn't pen any decent armour. There's no army that can't just shrug this off with either numbers or saves. Compare that to everything else that's shooty (mainly guard, but to some extent marines and nids as well), who all have access to pie plates that are S8 or better and can easily take 2 or more of them. So compared to everyone else their shootings actually pretty bad.

Now to get back on topic, my only two requests from games workshop are:

1. A SW faq that fixes the Skyclaw/WG problem.

2. A plastic Thunderwolf/ Fenrisian wolf boxed set.

And one request of players:

Everyone stop using the freaking wolf dex! I'm sick of walking into the store and seeing smurfs and BAs being played as wolves with Dreads standing in for Thunderwolf Lords. I mean, it's one thing if your actually working on a SWs army but don't have it all bought and assembled so you proxy a little bit, it's a other if you just use the new dex to give your non-WYSIWYG smurfs a power boost.


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

Raptors8th, 

I don't have any other operational armies available to combat the metal menace so its either lose or refuse to play against them, and in my opinion those choices are one in the same. In that specific game we only had access to 500pts and battlesuits with face melting weapons were out of the question. And yes I was using marker drones. 

Necrons are far too powerful and this "Feel no Pain" and "Well be Back" crap has gotta stop, period.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Treewizard648 said:


> Necrons are far too powerful and this "Feel no Pain" and "Well be Back" crap has gotta stop, period.


well at least necrons are still actually useful against 1 person in the world, gives GW an excuse to not redo there codex for the next 20+yrs


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

My ears are ringing with agreement of Horus' post. Here are some additions...

1. Stop making exceptions for so many rules. I don't mind certain unique rules, but I don't need further unique rules biult on top of other unique rules. I don't want to see an Impenitrable Save coming out soon that's even better than an Inv Save. And then something come out that's designed to take down Imp Saves. I'm sure we've already gone to far as is.

2. Hire someone to review work. This is for two reasons. The first being I want some consistency in the game. I don't mind certain stories wrote from perspective, but the power surge from book to book gets a little silly. I want Marine A in one book to have the same general abilities as Marine B in another book. Second, because certain things are poorly worded and end up being either way too complicated or don't make enough specific sense. Does Any mean any one or all? Who knows??!!

3. Appoint a community respresentative. I'd like to know what's actually going on in there. Are you really working on things? Do you even listen to feedback provided by your consumer base? What's your plan to increase revenue and insure quality in your product? The lack of information means we have little to no confidence in anything you do since we have nothing to work from. 

4. A price cut in all your product. People have no motivation to continue buying any overly priced item during a world wide recession. To continue increasing pricing during this time is scuicide. You can't make up falling sales with the increase of pricing of your current sales, I'm sure any economist major could tell you this. All it's doing is motivating people to go 3rd party fr products. A drop in pricing would increase sale across the board.

...that's good for now.


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

Treewizard648 said:


> Raptors8th,
> 
> I don't have any other operational armies available to combat the metal menace so its *either lose or refuse to play against them*, and in my opinion those choices are one in the same. In that *specific game we only had access to 500pts* and battlesuits with face melting weapons were out of the question. And yes I was using marker drones.
> 
> *Necrons are far too powerful and this "Feel no Pain" and "Well be Back" crap has gotta stop, period.*


sorry to hijack this thread and I don't want to start an argument about Tau vs Necrons but this statements just need a comment:

*either lose or refuse to play against them* 
well .. that is a choice you can make ... but its unsportsmanlike ... ever heard of "what doesn't kill you makes you stronger" ... there is always a way ... always a backdoor ... why not play Kroot ... they are good in CC esspecially with their dogs etc
I have lost so often with my "overpowered" orks ... just be creative

*specific game we only had access to 500pts*
What? you dare to compare a low level game with "real" games ... I soon started to deny any games under 1250pts for several reasons ...
play against Orks at 500 pts and you will lose for the very same reason... you simply cannot kill enough.

40k is not really designed for games under 1000 imho ... if you play lower pts you need adjustments ... and the army that can be set up at 500 pts for a Necron player is very small and slow ... 360 pts are spend on 20 warriors ... the rest is done for HQ ... so what is the problem? did you not stick to the AOP? I just don't get it.

*Necrons are far too powerful and this "Feel no Pain" and "Well be Back" crap has gotta stop, period.*
I dare to laugh out loud ... and repeat it ... you dare to say that these really nice and fluffy rules have to go because a Necron beat you at a 500 pts game :shok: :no:

ok... btt:

I really would appreciate the update of all races into 5h Edition ... I just fear it will not happen


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

All races updated for 5th.

Make WD more interesting, sometimes GW has alright painting articels but there really a former shadow of what they had and the battle reports are the same wtih at least chaos and tyranids as the main enemy.

these newer kits as GW first said were ment to be cheaper, like hell they are, GW really needs to cut some prices.

More input for games like epic, battle fleet gothic and warmaster, to get more people into warhammer products, i myself haven't really looked into Spec games because it's hard to find people to play and the models aren't to appealing.

Another world wide campain

Even if it's just a free PDF or/and in a WD, rules for Kroot armies, LaTD, 13th company (you could even add wulfen to your normal SW army then) even rules to make an army more unique for playing games against your more common opps.


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

Sebi said:


> *Necrons are far too powerful and this "Feel no Pain" and "Well be Back" crap has gotta stop, period.*
> I dare to laugh out loud ... and repeat it ... you dare to say that these really nice and fluffy rules have to go because a Necron beat you at a 500 pts game :shok: :no:...........



It was a spur of the moment game, but it was the straw that broke the camels back.

Yes I dare to say it and I don't care, its the truth.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I dont think you'll get much support Treewizard with the Necrons widely considered to be the weakest race in 5th Edition, even with WBB.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Necrons are suppose to be the the worst.

I want a Legion Specific Codex.

I would also like all Codexes brought to 5th Edition. 

A more friendly and caring GW to its fanbase would be nice.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> Necrons are suppose to be the the worst.


Like hell they are. They're supposed to be the most powerful. They're old beyond reckoning, even older than the eldar, and so far advanced we cannot even fathom how their technology works. They are supposed to have super durability and power, at a lack of numbers, and high points cost. They are supposed to be the single most terrifying troops on the field, and your opponent's only saving grace is Phase Out and your lack of numbers.

Instead, these cocksniffing boy scouts we so commonly call "Space Marines" gobble up every single inch of spotlight. Give some love to the Xenos, most alien race codices are languishing in 3rd ed rules- 2 editions out of date, I point out.


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

Iron Angel said:


> Like hell they are. They're supposed to be the most powerful. They're old beyond reckoning, even older than the eldar, and so far advanced we cannot even fathom how their technology works. They are supposed to have super durability and power, at a lack of numbers, and high points cost. They are supposed to be the single most terrifying troops on the field, and your opponent's only saving grace is Phase Out and your lack of numbers.
> 
> Instead, these cocksniffing boy scouts we so commonly call "Space Marines" gobble up every single inch of spotlight. Give some love to the Xenos, most alien race codices are languishing in 3rd ed rules- 2 editions out of date, I point out.



Yes yes listen to Iron Angel, Necrons are a very powerful force to be reckoned with. Never underestimate them or their players. They have just enough power to subtract your atoms as you do to melt them, if not more. Necrons deserve plenty of respect as much as any other race. Just because I have said they should not have the WBB rule does not mean I don't respect them. 

Same goes to you Iron Angel, those "cocksniffing boy scouts" are efficient killing machines. However the reason why GWS endorses them so much is simply because they are the flagship army of the game. Don't let it get to you. Necrons will receive a new codex soon enough, its just a matter of time. And as soon as it does come out, Im buying one as quickly as I can. You know what they say; "Keep your friends close but your enemies closer."


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Every troop unit and vehicle should be plastic
New codexes for Dark Eldar, SoB/DH and Necrons
A Chaos legion codex (with Iron Warriors stuff inside, i want my 4 Heavy Support slots back!!!



bitsandkits said:


> Knighthood for Jes Goodwin for services to man kind


I totally agree with you, but sadly i think it'll never be done


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

What I want to see from GW?

More Plastic SH kits. Thunderhawks, Eldar tanks, hell maybe even titans.

A more expansive plastic commander kit for every army. Green Stuff is great but I want every option in one box, I don't want to have to pull it from another set, or mold it myself.

Updates to the Deamon and Witch Hunters Codexs.

PDF for the Deathwatch. Make it an add in for any imperial army, its freaking Space Marines and an Inquisitor, the stats are in the game we just need the equipment rules, which also happen to be there already. This should honestly take about a month to put together and play test. :ireful2:

News update on whats next. Maybe a round about date and what changes might be, nothing major, just something.

More kits done in plastic that are currently metal.

More Bitz packs for all armies.

Yeah that's all I got.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Treewizard648 said:


> Yes I dare to say it and I don't care, its the truth.


*BAHAHAHAHAHAAHA!*

Ahem. Sorry. That's just a really funny thing to say.

:biggrin:

I'd really like to see an edition of the rules last for more than four or five years. By the time GW finishes all of the races, it'd be really nice if they could give the most ancient or gimped books (poor Dark Angels... ) a redo instead of moving on to a new rulebook.

Katie D


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Alright, all right, lets give Treewizard a break people. Just because he can't beat a Necron 500 point army... 

At any rate, more plastics. New codices. Et cetera.

Definitely more attention to Specialist games, like Battlefleet Gothic in particular. It has the potential to be such a great game, but it doesn't really get the attention it needs.


----------



## Emperor Sovereign (Nov 27, 2009)

*my $00.02*

what i want from Games Workshop is something that i believe had been mentioned or stated/requested before but not really reckoned or aknowledged. inother words, i am going to rat off some ideas and request that many dont think of, i am thinking outside the box here. everyone wants generally the same thing from GW, and i am optimistic that if we support them rather than nag them we will get what we want soon, so here it goes:

-Bars/alcohol and snacks/Food in a GW store!: as Horus said, i never saw this game as kid's passtime, although kids with leniant parents can become young Wh40k hobbiest, it was definatley intended for the older folks(adults) so beers and maybe some vending machines with some candy sweets/snacks (luv that word) would be nice huh? even if you are skeptical against the idea or dont believe GW wont do this, it doesnt hurt to dream does it?

-Cupons and bogos (buy one and get one free) and much more: well, we want price cuts, but doesnt everybody? espicially in a resseccion or whatever its called, so why dont we give GW some ideas to ponder on? like suggested above? you know, maybe your codex or WD can come with Cupons like some gaming magizines like Gameinformer does. what would be cool if some items came with sales or perhaps a termie squad was a bogo on like a holiday or special GW occation. a points system would be sweet! if you dont know what i mean, then think of Coke Rewards. for buying there streamline product you can get something online and buy some merchandise like a clock or dufflebag! so on that same token, why not let the consumer buy certain products or even like Coke Rewards any product and use points that are on the box to get some merchandise! that is another thing GW needs, Wh40k and Fantasy Merchandise! i would like a nice SM blanket, clock or mug. GW should do lotteries! for example, say a certain new unit for every race or in this case Space Marines and the new unit is like Adeptus Custodes and you buy the right one and you win idk, a Mega Force or $100-500 dollar gift card! that should make it more fun!


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

What I would like to see a team of 10 members dedicated to codicies for each system so 10 for 40k 10 for WHFB and 10 for all specialist games. Also a rulebook that sets the rules for at least 8 years for now and is fully revised takes 2 years of playtesting and spellchecking and english language proofing - the same for codexs


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

Id like to see GW to 
1. Update the DEldar range, theirs the oldest codex in the game and should be one of the first to be redone they’ve got great fluff in my opinion but the models are horrid and need redoing. 

2.Cut prices on all ranges they’re starting to out-price themselves compared to their competitors (I know I’ve looked)

3.focus on the more mature customers take out the kiddie element and leave that for the video games, serve food and drink maybe but I think beers a bit over the top. Keep it open to the young ‘uns but don’t ruin it for the rest of us.

4.Spell check, Spell check, Spell check! Im tired of buying GW books full of Spelling and continuality mistakes.

5.Back away from the Smurfs! This is supposed to be a game of choice and GW marketing are tuning it into a three horse race (Ultra smurfs, Black legions and Orks) make some one else poster boys for a while a different chapter or race I don’t care but the way they go on it starts and ends with them.
(Whoo didn’t mean to rant like that )

6.Make sure that all black library publications follow the fluff of the chosen characters/race; make them cannon not just the rantings of an author who use a cannon name. 

7.For that matter check the fluff when writing about an army to avoid stupid clashes ( I remember reading about a chapter that GW killed off and the date mentioned was centuries before a key campaign or battle that they were part of) 

8.Keep in the fans’ good books stop forcing fan sights to remove all GW icons from their sites it just drives us away. Maybe have them register with GW if they want to be pains about it. 

9.keep a closer eye on quality control as mentioned earlier im tired of having spurs with mistakes of deformities on them (only had this happen once or twice but with a company as big and GW id expect a closer eye kept on the problem)


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Perhaps bulk discounts. Most people start small, but I see no reason why ordering ahuge amount of units shouldn't come with at least a minor discount- Like say if you were buying a huge 2000 point army all at once, spending upwards of $2000, you might be deserving of some sort of credit...


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

A difference in armies, aside from paint scheme. Let's bring back "my army is different/ unique because..."


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Someone with Intelligence and Imagination to work on the Design Team.

Proof Readers.

Someone who is able to create a concurrent history without retconning everything that doesn't make Smurfs look like the boys in blue.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

multiple starter sets for each system , so you wouldn't have to get space marines and orks

and spell check, im a kid still but even i check my grammar and spelling


----------

